# Vacationing on the Med



## Gilligan

Nothing like a couple weeks in Alexandria in July to relax and perfect a tan.

Or crawl around in the machinery compartments of a missile boat.

Whatever...

Can't figure how all these women are walking everywhere in 100-degree heat wearing full burkas...black ones.

Better room this time..at least I see the Med from my room 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	


	



	

		
			
		

		
	
by hanging over my balcony and looking around the barrier...


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> Nothing like a couple weeks in Alexandria in July to relax and perfect a tan.
> 
> Or crawl around in the machinery compartments of a missile boat.
> 
> Whatever...
> 
> Can't figure how all these women are walking everywhere in 100-degree heat wearing full burkas...black ones.
> 
> Better room this time..at least I see the Med from my room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by hanging over my balcony and looking around the barrier...


Crawl around in machinery compartments!


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Crawl around in machinery compartments!


What can I say?...you get the small submarine hull jobs because yr younger and more spry...


----------



## Monello

What kind of meds are we talking about?


----------



## Gilligan

Monello said:


> What kind of meds are we talking about?


Whatever Achmed is selling cheapest each day...


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Gilligan

View from the bar is nice...and so is the fresh fish served there...


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Is that beer?  Guess its not illegal there?


----------



## Gilligan

PeoplesElbow said:


> Is that beer?  Guess its not illegal there?


Not since they kicked Barry's Brotherhood buddies out of power a few years ago. ;-)   The Hilton, where I'm staying, has 6 bars, counting the one on the beach front..


----------



## Gilligan

Oh joy..my "summer vacation" just got extended. Instead of flying home, I now get to visit picturesque Grimsby, England instead.  ;-(


----------



## Kyle

..> What does the travel brouchure say about Grimsby?


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> I now get to visit picturesque Grimsby, England instead.  ;-(




Whats Going on in Grimsby


----------



## Kyle

The pictures I found online make it look like Busch Gardens and Wheeling WV had a love child.


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> Whats Going on in Grimsby


Just another ship with issues.....


----------



## GWguy

GURPS said:


> Whats Going on in Grimsby


I'm going to venture a wild guess, and say it has something to do with boats.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> Just another ship with issues.....


???


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> Just another ship with issues.....



Queue the attempted Trollingh about Rusty Trailers


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> Queue the attempted Trollingh about Rusty Trailers


The boats I work on are a bit large for trailers...rusty or otherwise. ;-)


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> Queue the attempted Trollingh about Rusty Trailers


The Obamatrolls are still smarting from being passed over for Chief DeepFryer Technician at Mickey-Ds.


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> The boats I work on are a bit large for trailers  ....  rusty or otherwise. ;-)




Indeed 

I willing to bet Midnight Spanker comes along making derisive comments trying to blame you for problems


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> Indeed
> 
> I willing to bet Midnight Spanker comes along making derisive comments trying to blame you for problems


Nah...he's the invisible gay pirate these days...have had his sorry self on ignore for a while.


----------

